# Petrified wood



## jbot (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, you won't have to worry about petrified wood leaching any tannins into your tank! It's _fossilized_ wood. Your question really depends on the age of the "rock" and the geologic environment in which it formed. Often with fossils you're dealing with a form of silicate (such as quartz), which are, as a group, generally insoluble and won't leach (at least not in your lifetime!). There may be some heavy metals present though and that's my only concern... but I imagine your plants may enjoy some additonal iron, copper and/or manganese. The older the piece, the less likely you are to encounter impurities. I would recommend inspecting any samples (for say, rust stains...) prior to purchase..... but I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe petrified wood is just rock....i think....if it is then it would be just like putting a rock in your tank....


----------



## jbot (Jan 31, 2006)

Lil boy blue said:


> I believe petrified wood is just rock....i think....if it is then it would be just like putting a rock in your tank....


You can't just toss ANY rock into your tank though! Try a few pieces of dolostone or limestone in your 'scape if you'd like to see for yourself.


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

I meant safe rocks....sorry, i wasnt thinking of dangerous ones.....but thanks now i wil pay more attention


----------



## marchsunrise371 (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I was thinking it would be just like putting a rock in the tank.
But it was once wood, which lay in (whatever, forever, who knows what) and might possibly have absorbed something that would leach back after being submerged.
Did that make any sense? :smile: 
I have no clue how old these would be or where they came from and I doubt that the aquarium shop that I purchased them from would know either.
I have had them in with fish But the thing that made me ask was that I want to put them in with tiger shrimp and wanted to make sure there wasn't an absolutely solid <NO> about putting it with aquatic creatures in general but particularly shrimp.
The pieces look as if they have quite a bit of quartz(?) like substance running through them.
~~~Dawn


----------



## marchsunrise371 (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I took it as not just any rock.....
But I also mean not just any rock.
I don't mean to propagate the thought of putting just any old rock in the tank. lol
~~~Dawn


----------



## jbot (Jan 31, 2006)

Regardless, I still think the fossil will be okay in your tank.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Petrified wood is regarded as safe and I doubt you will have any problems. But don't go thinking every fossil you find is safe.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Petrified wood will be pretty much inert in the aquarium. The wood is not fossilized with carbonates, so it won't leach out in water.


----------



## marchsunrise371 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the infromation everyone. 
~~~Dawn


----------

